# Frameless Precision Shooting Attempts



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

There is no better way to tune in your accuracy than to try some precision shooting (matches, cards, etc). I'm obsessed with bareback shooting but usually only use it for big targets (cans) at short distances (30' and under). Today I thought I'd see if it worked for some more challenging shots.

It's just a matter of focus. As someone who doesn't frame-reference when I shoot I always struggle with this type of shooting compared to some of the big guns. I have lit matches and cut cards but it usually takes me a bunch of shots even when I shoot with my favorite slingshots and use an anchor point. For bareback shooting I draw to full butterfly and don't anchor the bands on my cheek or anything, so I wasn't sure if I could bring my shots in enough to hit such small targets.

In the end I got a few good attempts on video. It took me more shots than I'm showing here but I wasn't out there all day. The match/card hit to shot ratio was pretty close to what it always is for me, just the misses were a little more erratic. Overall I'm happy and motivated to keep pursuing this style


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good effort, M.J !!! You are doing much better than I would ... which is to [email protected] you with faint praise!!!! They all looked pretty good to me. I wonder what your spread would be ... Have you checked it on paper?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Well.. Impressive, to say the least. And your 'ring-finger' technique (*@1:10*) is intriguing as well.

Thanks for sharing that -enjoyed it.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Holy cow, MJ!! That's some really nice shooting, man!!! Now I'm even more excited about pairing up with you at ECST.....Maybe you can help me fix my Bareback Butterflippin malfunction!!! Hehehe This is awesome!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great shooting M.J!!

I love bareback too, it is the cheapest "slingshot" there is and it has the same accuracy of any other slingshot! 

Volp


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Holy cow, MJ!! That's some really nice shooting, man!!! Now I'm even more excited about pairing up with you at ECST.....Maybe you can help me fix my Bareback Butterflippin malfunction!!! Hehehe This is awesome!


That's what I'm looking forward to more than anything else this year.
Frameless butterflippin' on the 3D!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

M.J said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow, MJ!! That's some really nice shooting, man!!! Now I'm even more excited about pairing up with you at ECST.....Maybe you can help me fix my Bareback Butterflippin malfunction!!! Hehehe This is awesome!
> ...


Only because you don't yet know what's in store for the P.M (unofficial night games)!!!

Jeffery "CanH8er" Slingkowski and I are planning a little treat for the "Midnight Marauders" in attendance this year. Including a little competition shoot y'all are going to want to stay up for! Especially after you see the prizes I've been workin on!!! Some of the coolest "poly" stuff i've done thus far! Whoooowhoooo!!!

You do much shootin in the dark, MJ? Get the blindfold out of the nightstand(leave the handcuffs. Wont need them) and get some practice in, cause one of these goodies is right up your alley!

Hehehehe!


----------

